

Vivek Wadhwa Says U.S. Chases Away Immigrant Entrepreneurs - saadmalik01
http://www.siliconbeat.com/2012/10/02/in-new-book-and-research-paper-vivek-wadhwa-says-u-s-chases-away-immigrant-entrepreneurs/

======
tokenadult
That's about all Vivek Wadhwa ever says. He never comes forward with any
strong evidence on that issue, but only with anecdotes. I don't worry about
it.

